# ys624 price



## bmeader (Dec 26, 2017)

I have a ys624 I bought in 1986 runs and works great. how much is it worth


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

its worth what an educated buyer will pay. the nla parts should dictate what you ask for it and you should make any buyer aware of that. jmo


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Your location, condition of the machine, pictures would help better answer the question.


----------

